# Any news leaks on post-Christmas sales?



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just wondering what kind of discounts we can expect to see on electronics after Christmas is over.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect that based on numerous reports of various electronics being in short supply...it could be later in the year before any "real deals" show up.

Many folks got blanked for pre-orders that simply didn't get delivered...CNN has a piece on Best Buy being one of them....but Amazon and others had the same "sorry we can't fufill your pre-oreder" problems for the holidays.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Places have been having Black Friday sales since July, so I don't expect anything earth shattering. In fact, like I said on another thread, prices have actually gone up during these sales over regular selling prices.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> In fact, like I said on another thread, prices have actually gone up during these sales over regular selling prices.


Not that this is electronic, but Toys R Us did some pretty shady stuff with their pricing. Went their the other day to finish off the shopping for my kids. My daughter loves Nerf guns, so we thought we'd get her one of the new disc guns. They had a pile of them in the middle of the aisle with no price. So I use my ShopSavvy app and scanned them for a price. Toys R Us came up with a price of $24.95 (the highest, but only by a buck or two). Grabbed the gun and continued on our way. A minute later we come to the Nerf gun section, and see a buy one get one half off sale on them. Figured we'd grab another for my other daughter, or me, whomever.  However, upon using their price scanner to ensure the corrct price, we see that the gun is selling for $35.95. Odd. Go back to the display and you can clearly see the $24.95 price under the $34.95 price on the shelf.

So they marked the guns up to have a sale. Super shady. And worse, at that price, the BOGO sale is more expensive than buying two at the pre-sale price.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The prices last week on many electronics were fantastic (40" LCD's for $250, 32" LCD's for under $200, Blu Ray players for $50, great A/V receivers for $200), so I can't imagine them getting much better post xmas.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Tiger's sale is on now. I don't see anything all that special so far.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I think there will big discounts after CES. With rumors of quad core tablets and sub $500 Ultra laptops there should be major price cuts on current models.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sometimes, I think the toy manufacturers artificially induce shortages to hike up the price on "the toy" of the year, then dump the supply after Christmas. The merchants really cash in on the people who hold off on their shopping until *the* *very* *last* *minute*. 

As for a television, my mother wants to get me one, but I told her that we'll wait until January. (It's a Panasonic TC-L32E3). It has been priced as low as $300, but right now, the prices have been around $500-600.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm also seeing not-too-bad prices on TVs without LAN connections, but not on Smart TVs, at least not in the ~40" range.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just to update, I did end up re-buying a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 for $449.00, 50 bucks off the price that it's always been before xmas. If I had only waited one more day I could have paid $448 at Walmart. Oh well, live and learn


----------

